# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Don't kno how to PM?? please help???

## qwertyuio

How do u pm someone i dont kno the process i tried everything? nebody?

----------


## Merc..

You have to have 25 post to be able to pm ..


Merc.

----------


## qwertyuio

awww ok makes sense thanks!!!!!

----------


## Merc..

One more post and you should be good to go.. If you still cant pm .. than check your user CP(control panel ) .. Look under options to make sure that the enable pm's box is checked ...


Merc.

----------


## qwertyuio

i checked my options and everything is a go so it should be able to work....how do u pm someone u click on their name?

----------


## Merc..

Yea , than it should say sent a pm .. click that .. If it doesnt work let me know ??

----------


## qwertyuio

still nothing.....it says i do not have permission to access the page and gives the 2 reason!!!

----------


## Merc..

> still nothing.....it says i do not have permission to access the page and gives the 2 reason!!!


Ok .. Sorry for the trouble you are having .. It is something that Admin will have to fix..

I will let them know for you ....

----------


## qwertyuio

OK thanks please let me kno!!!

----------


## *Admin*

should be fine...

----------


## qwertyuio

still the same problem it says i dont have permission to access the page....this really sucks i dont kno what to do!!! I have more than 25 posts i dont see where the problem might be!!!

----------


## Merc..

Give Admin I little bit .. They will pop back in here and fix it for you..

Again I am sorry for the problems .. It will be fixed ..

----------


## *Admin*

try again shows nothing wrong

----------


## qwertyuio

What happens is when i click on someones name it says i dont have permission to be on the page....it doesn't make any sense im confused.....and u say it shows everything is ok so now i REALLY dont kno what the problem is????? What should i do???

----------


## *El Diablo*

Stop being fvking confuzed and thank Merc. and *Admin* for helping you out sofar.

----------

